# Suprefact Buserilin injections - just for men?



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm due to start down regging today and I've got Suprefact injections.  I've used them once before but that was 5 years ago.  I read the instruction leaflet yesterday and it says it is not intended for use by women as it is for supressing testosterone in men with prostate cancer.  It says there is a separate presentation for women.

I called my clinic who said it was fine and that the pharmacy company just haven't updated their leaflet.  I find this hard to believe as they've had a good few years to do so.  Has anyone else noticed this or have my clinic given me the wrong version?

Thanks.  It's stressful enough without thinking I'm about to inject something completely inappropriate.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=231276.0

Hi Sunshine,

I replied to a similar post a week or so back, the answer is above  (relateds to nasal spray but the same goes for the injection)

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank you


----------

